# Thought I would update....



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Hi all, I thought I would post an update on our adventure so far!

We are currently visiting Auckland with a view to move. Can't believe I made it here! My husband who did not want to come is absolutely loving Auckland, I would even say much more than I!

We are staying in a place called Orewa. What a lovely little town it is too. Too pricey for us to stay in, otherwise I would be sticking around here. We have both been offered jobs, YES can you be.ieve it?! I can't! We both only went to enquire about work and salaries in the area and got offered straight away.

Anyway, Auckland may be too expensive for us to life, so are thinking of maybe heading to Hamilton next week.

Visited a school in Orewa, it was fantastic. And if the school I visited is anything to go by then I thoroughly believe that my children will be given great opportunity and education here in New Zealand.

Hopefully update you again when we have finally decided on whether to move or not! 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## inhamilton

Welcome to NZ. 

Hamilton has a very different feel to Auckland. It's not by the sea, and it serves the dairy farming surrounding area.

If you're coming down, some of the better suburbs to take a look at would be to the north-east (Pukete, Flagstaff, Rototuna). Also to the west there's Western Heights up on the hill, and up towards the zoo. The Hillcrest/Silverdale area is also very popular, some of it because it is in the zone for Hillcrest High, which has the best reputation out of the co-ed schools. 

On your way in you might see The Base, which is my local shopping haunt, which was opened about 10 years ago and is claimed to be the biggest shopping complex in the Southern Hemisphere by land area. If you have a look around there, it'll give you an idea of prices and stuff too. Also, see if you can get out to Raglan, the local seaside resort on the West Coast, which is about 40 minutes away by car. It's a bit of a hippy/arty/sleepy type town with palm trees down the middle of the main street. I love it. Although I hope the weather holds up. It's just starting to pack up a bit now we're heading into winter.

Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## abbott09

My Husband and I are looking to relocate our family of 4 to NZ ASAP. I have been researching living costs as well as schools, climates, community settings, etc. I have found Aukland to be one of the more booming places to find a job but one of the less desirable to live (via online reviews). We are currently looking at Bay of Plenty, Waikato, and lastly christchurch. My husband has had an initial job offer in christchurch, but unfortunately the salary would not be high enough for us to move our entire family until i find a job and it would have to have a really good salary to make up for his. The company offered him a raise after arrival and assesment of his skills as he has no formal qualifications and just professional work experience. 

If you don't mind me asking how are you and your family going about this whole process? Are you using an advisor? If so, is it worth the cost? The ones I have found are pricey and we are doing this with a strict budget in mind. And how did you get a job so quickly? Did you set up a meeting with these businesses before you went to visit? If going in person will help us get a job I will be on a plane tomorrow, but that is a costly ticket if it won't make that much of a difference. 

This has been a whirlwind of an adventure so far and we are only beginning. It sounds like you are a little further into the process and I enjoy reading the information you are posting. I truly feel like this is the path for our family, however it is a very frustrating process thus far...


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Hi, thank you both for your replies, I will defo check out those areas in Hamilton.

Hi abbott09, its fine to ask, if I can help then I will. However, I'm not sure I will be of much use. We are not using an agent, we haven't got as far as the visa, just checking out auckland and whether we would like to move.

Auckland City is nice but it hasn't blown me away. That's just personal choice, as my husband really likes it! We went to Takapuna. Which for me looked like it was in the centre but it was just outside. That was nice. I'm not a city girl though. Where we are staying is lovely. Right on the coast. There are three bed properties for about £350000 which is way above our price range. It's about half hour into the city, but in rush hour more like one hour. Although the drive is nice, really smooth roads and no road rage. Everyone sticks to the speed limit!

People are really friendly and not an ounce of racisium here as far as we have seen. My husband is turkish and has experienced some prejudice in England. But here everyone, race or status seems to rub alongside each other.

With regard to jobs. Our appointments were arranged via someone here in Auckland, but not an agency. We are being filmed for the show wanted down under, so we are very lucky for this opportunity. We both went, me to a school and my husband to ackland council with a view to find out more about salary, hours and work opportunities and came away with jobs. However, it is so expensive here, that we can't find any area cheap enough without staying in a mobile home so we can accept them!

My advice would be dont be scared to ring people in your prospective professions here as people bend over backwards to help. So even if the person you ring has nothing for you, then they will forward you on to someone else, or help with information.

If your hubby is in construction then give Canstaff a call. They were really helpful for me. Not sure if we will use them or not though. There is no charge for them to find you work.

It is truly lovely here, but I have only seen a tiny amount. I'll post again with anymore info I find out. Bay of plenty is supposed to be really nice. We are heading that way so will post what that is like.

Hope I've helped a little bit xx


----------



## escapedtonz

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Hi all, I thought I would post an update on our adventure so far!
> 
> We are currently visiting Auckland with a view to move. Can't believe I made it here! My husband who did not want to come is absolutely loving Auckland, I would even say much more than I!
> 
> We are staying in a place called Orewa. What a lovely little town it is too. Too pricey for us to stay in, otherwise I would be sticking around here. We have both been offered jobs, YES can you be.ieve it?! I can't! We both only went to enquire about work and salaries in the area and got offered straight away.
> 
> Anyway, Auckland may be too expensive for us to life, so are thinking of maybe heading to Hamilton next week.
> 
> Visited a school in Orewa, it was fantastic. And if the school I visited is anything to go by then I thoroughly believe that my children will be given great opportunity and education here in New Zealand.
> 
> Hopefully update you again when we have finally decided on whether to move or not!
> 
> Thanks for listening!


Orewa is a lovely place isn't it?
We'll be heading there next week on the first day of our campervan holiday as we have friends who live out at Gulf Harbour. Will meet them there for lunch before we carry on northwards.
Great place to base yourself.
Fantastic news that you've had job offers already. Good luck with the rest of the trip especially visiting the Bay of Plenty. We love it here in Tauranga.


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Thanks escapetonz, I'm hoping if we ever get out of this Bach we,ought see something lol! Weather is horrendous! children are driving me mad as have cabin fever!

Look forward to looking around tomorrow


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Another update.... Just driven down from auckland to the bay of plenty, Tauranga, three hours. Roads are great so far. People still driving within the speed limits mostly, and if they do overtake, they don't seem to tailgate you for miles trying to pass. Very pleasant experience indeed! apart from the hawk (not sure what it was) in the middle of the road that fortunately I killed, or injured badly. Flew right into the car! Massive it was!

Really expected that the scenery which seemed manicured in auckland would change but to my surprise it is all natural, and the drive did not disappoint! New Zealand has the most unusual landscape. Hills covered in grass that look like they have been man made. No pictures or research has come close to what you see in real life. And I mean that from someone that does not normally appreciate good views!

The weather in Tauranga has been raining hard and 130km ph winds, which has been the same in Auckland apparently so haven't ventured out yet. Well just to pack n save which is the cheapest supermarket apparently. You can definitely buy cheaper food here. 1.123 kilos of chicken great for $11.69 which is amazing really. So although cost of living here in nZ is more expensive, you can find cheaper which is a relief!

I'm using you guys as a sort of blog! Before we came I wanted someone's direct pricing/views on what's available so I'm hoping in the short time I am here I can help a few people who are considering the move.

So far so good, I love it. I have to say That definitely it is more expensive than England and it has a feel of back in time, gentle township.

Will update my travels soon xx


----------



## escapedtonz

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Another update.... Just driven down from auckland to the bay of plenty, Tauranga, three hours. Roads are great so far. People still driving within the speed limits mostly, and if they do overtake, they don't seem to tailgate you for miles trying to pass. Very pleasant experience indeed! apart from the hawk (not sure what it was) in the middle of the road that fortunately I killed, or injured badly. Flew right into the car! Massive it was!
> 
> Really expected that the scenery which seemed manicured in auckland would change but to my surprise it is all natural, and the drive did not disappoint! New Zealand has the most unusual landscape. Hills covered in grass that look like they have been man made. No pictures or research has come close to what you see in real life. And I mean that from someone that does not normally appreciate good views!
> 
> The weather in Tauranga has been raining hard and 130km ph winds, which has been the same in Auckland apparently so haven't ventured out yet. Well just to pack n save which is the cheapest supermarket apparently. You can definitely buy cheaper food here. 1.123 kilos of chicken great for $11.69 which is amazing really. So although cost of living here in nZ is more expensive, you can find cheaper which is a relief!
> 
> I'm using you guys as a sort of blog! Before we came I wanted someone's direct pricing/views on what's available so I'm hoping in the short time I am here I can help a few people who are considering the move.
> 
> So far so good, I love it. I have to say That definitely it is more expensive than England and it has a feel of back in time, gentle township.
> 
> Will update my travels soon xx


Enjoy it.
Just having a bit of freakish weather at the moment at the top end of the North Island. Not had many days like this at all but it does happen and it is late autumn so the weather is very changeable.
So long as it picks up for Friday I'll be happy as we've a week touring Northland in a campervan.....could be great or could be a nightmare holiday !
Whereabouts are you in Tauranga and for how long ?
Hopefully all will be clear tomorrow and you can have a look around.
Mt. Maunganui is a must for a visit.


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Hi, just returned from a visit to mount maunganui. Amazing views! Good walk and amazed my five year old did it without complaining!

We are staying on the Papamoa Beach Road. Really liking it here so far. Just bought a local paper to look for jobs in the area, well if there is any!

Hubby loving here, more than Orewa! Didn't think we would top that place, so that's really good news. Tomorrow we will be looking at buying /renting in the area, then a trip to the natural hot pools.

I have listed below for anyone that is interest in local supermarket prices. It's something that I really wanted to know when I was in the UK.

The cheapest one I can find is PaknSave! It's a lot like a warehouse, with lots of choice and you pack your own shopping. Which apparently here is quite a big no no lol, at in countdown and new world they pack for you! Which is a wow for me lol.

Anyway.....all below is in NZ Dollars....

Milk, 2L 3.29
Kellogg's coco pops 4.49
Nescafé gold 90g 8.89
Apple juice 3L 3.99
Free range eggs 12 7.29
500g fusilli pasta 1.39
Jar of gherkins 670g 1.99
1kg sugar 1.69
Beef mince 0.394 kg 4.72
Chicken breast 1.170kg 11.69
Cucumber 1.29
0.99 kg tomatoes (really tasty) 4.49
200g smoked pre packed ham 3.59
3 pk mini baguette, 1.19
Chopped tomatoes tin 1.09
.975 kg apples 97c

Hope that helps a bit. More updates etc when I experience them xx


----------



## escapedtonz

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Hi, just returned from a visit to mount maunganui. Amazing views! Good walk and amazed my five year old did it without complaining!
> 
> We are staying on the Papamoa Beach Road. Really liking it here so far. Just bought a local paper to look for jobs in the area, well if there is any!
> 
> Hubby loving here, more than Orewa! Didn't think we would top that place, so that's really good news. Tomorrow we will be looking at buying /renting in the area, then a trip to the natural hot pools.
> 
> I have listed below for anyone that is interest in local supermarket prices. It's something that I really wanted to know when I was in the UK.
> 
> The cheapest one I can find is PaknSave! It's a lot like a warehouse, with lots of choice and you pack your own shopping. Which apparently here is quite a big no no lol, at in countdown and new world they pack for you! Which is a wow for me lol.
> 
> Anyway.....all below is in NZ Dollars....
> 
> Milk, 2L 3.29
> Kellogg's coco pops 4.49
> Nescafé gold 90g 8.89
> Apple juice 3L 3.99
> Free range eggs 12 7.29
> 500g fusilli pasta 1.39
> Jar of gherkins 670g 1.99
> 1kg sugar 1.69
> Beef mince 0.394 kg 4.72
> Chicken breast 1.170kg 11.69
> Cucumber 1.29
> 0.99 kg tomatoes (really tasty) 4.49
> 200g smoked pre packed ham 3.59
> 3 pk mini baguette, 1.19
> Chopped tomatoes tin 1.09
> .975 kg apples 97c
> 
> Hope that helps a bit. More updates etc when I experience them xx


Cool. Glad you have experienced The Mount. It is a truly beautiful place and the reason why we are living up here in Tauranga. Such a great place - especially in summer.

So you're experiencing Pommiemoa then 
Lots and lots of English have settled in Papamoa. My wife has run a few clinics there in the recent past and she was amazed at how many employees and patients that came in were English 
Enjoy the pools. They are pretty good albeit small. Afterwards go for an ice cream opposite at Copenhagen ice cream parlor - gorg.

Yes Pac-n-save is certainly the cheapest supermarket and we did used to shop there often, but after 3 + years of being here we shop at Countdown and New World as we feel the quality of food is way better, the meat better, the fruit and veg fresher etc.

Enjoy the pools.


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Thanks we will. And yes, found the ice cream parlour! Yes our hosts said that there are a lot of English living here. Looking forward to Rotorua and the pools, it's the reason we came down here really. Going to visit some houses around Bethlehem, Brookfield and welcome bay. They all look amazing! Then it will be decision time between here and Christchurch. Unless when we get home we realise how lucky we are and let's not bother lol! I'm sure my husband will think that way.

If you know of any construction companies around here that may hire a carpenter then please post or private message me. We only have three days left!!! It's gone too quickly!


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Oh and yes PaknSave is probsbly like Lidl back home. However, for packet /tin goods and bread I think it was much cheaper so I will probably have to shop there if we move over until we get established. It will cost a lot to move and visa etc.

Thanks anyway for posting, it's great talking and reading everyone's posts xx


----------



## escapedtonz

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Thanks we will. And yes, found the ice cream parlour! Yes our hosts said that there are a lot of English living here. Looking forward to Rotorua and the pools, it's the reason we came down here really. Going to visit some houses around Bethlehem, Brookfield and welcome bay. They all look amazing! Then it will be decision time between here and Christchurch. Unless when we get home we realise how lucky we are and let's not bother lol! I'm sure my husband will think that way.
> 
> If you know of any construction companies around here that may hire a carpenter then please post or private message me. We only have three days left!!! It's gone too quickly!


Bethlehem defo the nicest suburb in Tauranga followed closely by Pyes Pa. Pity you weren't around yesterday as you could have swung round for a brew  
Won't be around today unfortunately.
Welcome Bay is fine but does have a large population of gang members and was previously voted the 2nd worst place to live in Tauranga although I don't feel there's anything wrong with it. I quite like Welcome Bay but too far out for me to get to work in Hamilton. You probably won't like Brookfield as it is older and not so nice looking as the others. Just had some friends move out of Brookfield as they just didn't like it. They've moved to Welcome Bay and only the other day our friend said she felt a bit intimidated out near the Welcome Bay shops as there was a large gang group on bikes...not that they were doing anything wrong.
There's loads of construction companies around the area that may be taking on carpenters. Best bet is to go where all the building is now. Have a drive to The Lakes at Tauriko/Pyes Pa - off SH36 Lakes Boulevard. Lots of construction going on there. New subdivision. Just stop by and have a chat with the construction guys on site.


----------



## Kimbella

abbott09 said:


> My Husband and I are looking to relocate our family of 4 to NZ ASAP. I have been researching living costs as well as schools, climates, community settings, etc. I have found Aukland to be one of the more booming places to find a job but one of the less desirable to live (via online reviews). We are currently looking at Bay of Plenty, Waikato, and lastly christchurch. My husband has had an initial job offer in christchurch, but unfortunately the salary would not be high enough for us to move our entire family until i find a job and it would have to have a really good salary to make up for his. The company offered him a raise after arrival and assesment of his skills as he has no formal qualifications and just professional work experience.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how are you and your family going about this whole process? Are you using an advisor? If so, is it worth the cost? The ones I have found are pricey and we are doing this with a strict budget in mind. And how did you get a job so quickly? Did you set up a meeting with these businesses before you went to visit? If going in person will help us get a job I will be on a plane tomorrow, but that is a costly ticket if it won't make that much of a difference.
> 
> This has been a whirlwind of an adventure so far and we are only beginning. It sounds like you are a little further into the process and I enjoy reading the information you are posting. I truly feel like this is the path for our family, however it is a very frustrating process thus far...




I just wanted to offer some practical insight into aspects of NZ that you may not have thought of. It is not intended to dissuade you from moving, but it is important that you understand fully the financial differences between here and the US.

First, make sure you understand tax rates. Off the top, all goods and services are levied with a 15%GST (goods and services tax). The good thing about this is that most of the time it is already calculated into the prices of goods and services--the bad part is that this is *the* flat tax rate across the board, on everything.

Check the income tax rate for the amount of annual income you expect to make. It is a tiered system here, and there are no deductibles or itemization (unless you are a business owner) to reduce your taxable income. Your first $14k is taxed at 11.95, meaning that for every dollar you earn, 11.95 cent is deducted; for $14k to $48, the amount is 18.95 cent deducted from each dollar earned; $48k to $70k sees 34.45 cent deducted from every dollar earned. Those amounts include the ACC levy. So, make sure you are very clear on what your tiered tax rates will be so that you can calculate out your take-home wages. 

This might be especially important if you plan to live long term and purchase a house--mortgage interest here is *not* tax deductible, and long term fixed rates (for the life of the loan), do not exist. When you take out a mortgage here, you have the choice of a short term fixed rate (generally up to five years), at which point it will revert to a floating rate unless you refinance (at cost to you) into another five year fixed rate. For me, the bigger issue is the non tax deductible status of the interest, it makes paying for a long mortgage very expensive, on what is likely to be an already expensive purchase. It's far better to buy outright here, if you have the funds to do so.

Also, you will want to check to see if you are eligible for any tax credits, which is the closest you'll come to the itemized tax breaks we have in the US. Essentially, depending on your wages, and household number, you might be eligible for a monetary government tax break, which would be deposited weekly into your bank account. You can check the workingforfamilies tax credit website for more info on this. 

Make sure you understand the monetary system. The lowest denomination coin is 10c. When you buy things you do not get pennies of change, your price is either rounded up or down: prices ending in 1 to 4 cents are rounded down, prices ending in 5 to 9 cent are rounded up.

Know that general day to day living costs are going to be at a minimum 25% more than what you've come to expect in the US. In many cases it will be substantially higher depending on what you are purchasing. I just purchased my daughter some index cards (called system cards here, but they are exactly the same as index cards in the US), so she could make flash cards. What would be $1.99usd at Walgreens or Walmart, was $13.50 here. Yes, $13.50nzd for 100 lined index cards. Each Christmas I splash out on a 10-12 pound turkey, which costs about $80. Turkey lunch meat is pretty uncommon, and on sale is about $4 per 100 gram (that translates to roughly $20 a pound). 

Good luck on your search and potential move! It is an amazing place to live if you can land on your feet for a running start. I have a great life here, but it's not cheap, and not always easy. But, if you can wrap your head around what you can accept in terms of standards, and costs, it's an amazing place for sure!


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Hi Kimbella, thanks for your reply. I'm not from the US, but have researched the tax and mortgages. Yes the mortgage rates are higher here so our monthly outing will be higher than borrowing a mortgage of the same amount. With regard to changing the rate for fixed etc., we do the same in the UK. Long term fixed is sometimes available but the rate would be extremely high! We normally have a two year fixed, then it reverts or before it reverts then we purchase another fixed rate. Haven't found out yet the cost to buy a fixed rate mortgage here, in the UK, it ranges from £500-1500, we have normally paid about the thousand pounds mark.

When we worked out our wages using the tax system here compared to the UK, it didn't come out any different in deductions, well nothing to right home about. But I will say the wages are comparable to the UK and cost of living is definitely higher so that speaks for it's self. I have found if you shop around you can get things cheaper than just buying in the first place available. Haven't looked at stationery type things yet. Sun cream is cheaper here, just in a small market shop by the harbour in auckland which I was surprised, and I bought some chemist items like sickness tablets, nail clippers and plasters. I thought were the same, a little cheaper even, from a proper chemist in England.

We may consider leaving our house in England and rent it out. This will give us an income and like you say lower mortgage rate. In everyone's dream I think that they would want to buy out right, but I don't know anyone that can do that lol. Especially in NZ lol!

The more disappointing fact that I have just read is the gangs?! When you say gangs, do you mean mafia type drug runners with guns? Or do you mean gangs of teenagers like hoodies? There is a world of difference. I am panicking now that NZ is not the place I thought it was. In any of the areas that I have lived in England, and they are cheap areas on estates with lots of social housing, I have never encountered gangs of any sort?!

This for me is more important than any higher tax or mortgage rates lol!


----------



## Kimbella

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Hi Kimbella, thanks for your reply. I'm not from the US, but have researched the tax and mortgages. Yes the mortgage rates are higher here so our monthly outing will be higher than borrowing a mortgage of the same amount. With regard to changing the rate for fixed etc., we do the same in the UK. Long term fixed is sometimes available but the rate would be extremely high! We normally have a two year fixed, then it reverts or before it reverts then we purchase another fixed rate. Haven't found out yet the cost to buy a fixed rate mortgage here, in the UK, it ranges from £500-1500, we have normally paid about the thousand pounds mark.
> 
> When we worked out our wages using the tax system here compared to the UK, it didn't come out any different in deductions, well nothing to right home about. But I will say the wages are comparable to the UK and cost of living is definitely higher so that speaks for it's self. I have found if you shop around you can get things cheaper than just buying in the first place available. Haven't looked at stationery type things yet. Sun cream is cheaper here, just in a small market shop by the harbour in auckland which I was surprised, and I bought some chemist items like sickness tablets, nail clippers and plasters. I thought were the same, a little cheaper even, from a proper chemist in England.
> 
> We may consider leaving our house in England and rent it out. This will give us an income and like you say lower mortgage rate. In everyone's dream I think that they would want to buy out right, but I don't know anyone that can do that lol. Especially in NZ lol!
> 
> The more disappointing fact that I have just read is the gangs?! When you say gangs, do you mean mafia type drug runners with guns? Or do you mean gangs of teenagers like hoodies? There is a world of difference. I am panicking now that NZ is not the place I thought it was. In any of the areas that I have lived in England, and they are cheap areas on estates with lots of social housing, I have never encountered gangs of any sort?!
> 
> This for me is more important than any higher tax or mortgage rates lol!


My reply was mostly directed toward abbott09, who was looking to move from the US, but of course, the info is offered to all, although I have heard and read that the systems between the UK and NZ aren't nearly as different as they are between the US and NZ (they are REALLY REALLY different!).

I've also heard about "the gangs" in NZ, but, tbh, have never seen any (that I was aware of). In this regard, it is far, far less common than what I've seen in California. I've never seen any "hoods" cruising through the malls here, and have never knowingly driven through gang-land. On that note, from what I understand, the S Island has more of an issue with white supremacist gangs. But, I wonder if this is just exaggerated by the media, because I can't recall in over three years in Christchurch, ever having seen anyone tatted or patched up in a manner suggesting gang ties of any kind. I've gone to public pools, the beaches, Busker's festival, outdoor venues (A&P shows, Classic car shows), malls, movies, restaurants, and a few peaceful public protests, etc., and genuinely have never seen a single soul that worried me, which is not something I can say about living in California. Although I was never victimized in any way in the US, there were certainly people/groups out and about that made me nervous because of their appearance and demeanor. 
Someone else may have more info on this than myself.


----------



## escapedtonz

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> The more disappointing fact that I have just read is the gangs?! When you say gangs, do you mean mafia type drug runners with guns? Or do you mean gangs of teenagers like hoodies? There is a world of difference. I am panicking now that NZ is not the place I thought it was. In any of the areas that I have lived in England, and they are cheap areas on estates with lots of social housing, I have never encountered gangs of any sort?!
> 
> This for me is more important than any higher tax or mortgage rates lol!


It's different here than in the UK. 
In the UK there seemed to be lots of kids hanging around at night up to no good. I mean me and my friends did the same when we were kids in the 80's, but we didn't get up to no good. These days, or should I say in the years leading up to emigration to NZ we were more aware about gangs of kids hanging around at bus stops, in the town and in kids parks with booze and **** of an evening and the weekend. My wife often felt intimidated by them if she was alone.
Here, we both feel so much safer than in the UK.
We just don't see gangs of kids here. Everywhere is pretty tidy and hardly any graffiti, or litter or vandalism.
The gangs I'm on about are the main stream ones of NZ. Not teenagers or hoodies. These are adults with motorbikes and patched up leathers - Black Power, The Crips, Mongrel Mob, Highway 61 etc. There's many of them and they are part and parcel of NZ everyday life and can be found in most places across NZ, but in all honesty they keep themselves to themselves and don't integrate with anyone else that much. 
We have seen little of them in our 3.5 years here whilst living in Wellington, Tauranga and commuting to Hamilton for work. You bump into a number of gang members on their motorbikes every now and then but they've not caused any problems that I have witnessed.
The last time we saw them was on a Sunday afternoon at Memorial Park, Tauranga a couple of months ago. There must have been about 20/30 of them and their families having a picnic and bbq in the park with the rest of society. Yes they were all patched up and tatted up (and that's just the wives  ) but they were just like everyone else - enjoying life with their families in the sun.
There is a high concentration of gang members in Merivale and then Welcome Bay by all accounts.
Defo nothing to get stressed about and in my opinion I'd rather live in a country with known adult biker gangs that keep themselves to themselves than live in a country where groups of teenage hoodies seems to hang around on every street corner drinking cider, being obnoxious to all passers by and partaking in petty crime.

My wife would have never walked through London, Manchester or Preston where we lived on her own - even during the day, but she's more than happy and feels safer walking through Wellington, Auckland or Tauranga.


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Right ok, bikers I can deal with, in fact my husband will probably become one of them! Minus the tattoos though, too much of a ninny for needles! I was getting really worried then. Wil do some more investigating on that scale, thanks


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Hi all, well it's my last evening here in Tauranga! Boohoo! We drive back up to auckland early morning, quick visit to the zoo, then fly back via Sydney, Dubai then Heathrow!

Had an amazing time and Tauranga is lovely, muchprefer it to Orewa and Auckland. We visited two houses today for sale. The first one in Brookfield, 4 bed staggered, wooden type with lovely views just above a reserve. About ten thousand over our budget, but absolutely loved it. If I could have bought it there and then I would! 

Second house in Bethlehem. A lot smaller, 3 bed but block built so a more stable, well felt more stable anyway! Beautiful views, over looking the spa. We went into the little Bethlehem town and loved it. Really clean, people were nice, you could tell it was a 'nice' area with yummy mummies.

It's a shame we couldn't have visited Christchurch for comparison, but we do love here and it is so much cheaper than auckland. This is probably the place for us if everything works out. 

My eldest has said no to coming, which is disappointing, especially after the kayaking we did today at the adventure park. I thought that would sway him but no, he is adamant it will be a mistake lol

So that's us. We have loved New Zealand as a whole and wish to live here. However, it is very expensive compared to the UK. Cost of living is a lot higher, not just one or two hundred pounds a month, more like £800 a month more, but we will do the sums and see if we can do it.

Take care all, I will up date you all about our final decision in a few weeks time.

Farewell. Xx


----------



## Richos_9

Hi,
I was wondering if you had made a decision about your move to NZ? I followed your post and am very curious! We're still in the 'do we don't we' mode!


----------



## Shaun1962

We've lived here in NZ for 13 years, anyone thinking of coming here should visit xxxxxxxx!

Edited by Moderator.


----------

